# Concord-Merrimack County SPCA NH-Sable Female



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

She is listed as a mix, I don't see mix here, does anyone else?




























Shelly belly fe fi fo smelly don’t call me Kelly. God, I love the name game. Shelly is the name of this tune. I was meant to be a DIVA on American Idol canine style. Haven’t made it there yet but I will. One of the reasons I haven’t put my paw on the Hollywood Paw of Fame. Put very simply and discretely I was pregnant. Sounds like something straight out of People magazine and perfectly true. I came to this lovely shelter as a stray and although, I had been very thin and young at the time. It was apparent that I had been with child. And, you can ask me whom the father that secret goes with me to the big dog pen in the sky. Enough of my dirty laundry what really brings me to this personal ad is a plea. Get me out of here! Don’t forget I’ve been with puppy for the last two months. I love the guy but enough already. Twenty four seven with the four legged version of WILL FERRELL, I need a break. So very short and sweetly I will tell you my needs. A quiet home with a possible canine boyfriend no cats please they only make me sneeze. Two square meals a day and lots and lots of attention with sugar on top. I am housebroken. Easy on the eyes most importantly, I come in handy when your trying to impress your friends with good taste. Your ship has come in quit standing in the middle of the desert! - SHELLY 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12118158

Concord-Merrimack County SPCA 
Penacook, NH 
603-753-6751


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

maybe a little mix because of the way her tail cirls, but other than that no. she is beautiful


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know, its weird.. Gunner is PB and when he is excited or running after a ball his tail is all wacked out.. I actually commented on it last night to my hubby...LOL


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks exactly like my Kira's tail...it can hang long and low or curl right up over her back...depending on her moods of course lol.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't believe that this is a kill shelter, this is from their policy section on their website. Maybe she should go to non-urgent.

"Euthanasia
We do not perform euthanasia at owner request. We ask that you take your cherished pet to a vet so she will have the comfort of family and familiarity at the end.

Owners who hope their pets will be adopted need to know that in the eventuality that the animal display aggressive tendencies or signs of an untreatable medical condition, it may be euthanized. The owner should be reassured that these decisions are not made lightly and that euthanasia will be done kindly and safely. Euthanasia is never considered without a great deal of emotional investment by our staff and the procedure is handled with kindness and compassion."


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

A GSD that carries its tail naturally higher than its body is said to have a "gay tail". Many Northern breeds such as Samoyeds are bred to carry their tails high. It is a fault in GSDs.

My untrained eye says she is a purebred sable GSD in need of grooming.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!! Love the "ad" they have for her


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump



> Originally Posted By: DanniLove the "ad" they have for her


me too!!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

BUMP is there anyone that can help her


----------

